# Brand Name Fodmap



## XXXBerto55

Does anyone have a good list of brand name foods or already prepared foods fodmap approved or maybe an idea on how to start one? I find a couple by doing a google search, but they aren't very extensive and I believe have some errors. For example, I see Minute Maid Brand Frozen Lemonade quite often, but looked right on it and it says High Fructose Corn Syrup. Also, is corn syrup ok if not High Fructose?


----------



## Korga

Yeah, FODMAP cooking is cooking from scratch, from fresh whole ingredients. It's extra work but you'll adjust in no time, and on the bright side you'll be healthier from no longer eating so many processed foods.


----------



## XXXBerto55

Korga said:


> Yeah, FODMAP cooking is cooking from scratch, from fresh whole ingredients. It's extra work but you'll adjust in no time, and on the bright side you'll be healthier from no longer eating so many processed foods.


I understand, but there has got to be some simple things that you can just buy (And I know of some)....Cherrios, there is an Annie's Gluten Free and Dairy Free pizza I believe qualifies, Green Valley Lactose Free Sour Cream (awesome buy the way), Lactose Free Yoplait.


----------



## whiterose1713

Annie's GF-DF pizza is FODMAP-friendly (although there's probably some hidden garlic in the sauce) and it's not half bad. Udi's makes some decent GF bread products.For cereals, the Envirokidz brand Gorilla Munch, Koala Crisp, and Peanut Butter Panda Puffs are all FODMAP-free. Most Rice Crispies are, too, but check for HFCS, sometimes it has it and sometimes it doesn't. And no, corn syrup is not the same thing as high-fructose corn syrup.Be careful with lactose-free stuff- many IBS patients can't tolerate those very well. Also be careful with dairy replacements- soy protein is often an ingredient and that is definitely a FODMAP. Only soy protein that has been fermented in the process of becoming tofu or soy sauce is OK. Get it? Fermentable sugars - food gets fermented before eating - fermentable sugars gone! This is why you can have beer even though it's not gluten-free.Dressings, sauces, and most prepared foods are a no-go as far as I have found. Garlic, onion, and honey lurk everywhere. Envirokidz makes their cereals into bars and I was thrilled to see them at the airport- until I looked at the label and they all contained honey. Even things like ham or turkey deli meat is tough- they all have honey too. I look for plain cured meats that contain only meat and salt, like prosciutto. It's a little pricey but there are so few delicious things you can have on the low-FODMAP diet, I say splurge where you can.Cookies...for me? is a great dessert company that makes incredible brownies that are free of wheat, dairy, eggs, and nuts. They taste like real fudgey brownies.Pamela's makes an awesome multipurpose pancake/baking mix that is FODMAP-free. Super fluffy pancakes and waffles that taste great.Finding prepared foods is really frustrating, because even a GF item can have other FODMAPs lurking like bean flour or dairy or honey. I tend to buy only things I can feel very confident about and make everything else. "Everything" includes pasta sauce, pizza sauce, salsa, salad dressings, marinades, etc etc etc.Check out my blog for recipes and inspiration! Happy Tummy Happy Life


----------



## XXXBerto55

whiterose1713 said:


> Annie's GF-DF pizza is FODMAP-friendly (although there's probably some hidden garlic in the sauce) and it's not half bad. Udi's makes some decent GF bread products.For cereals, the Envirokidz brand Gorilla Munch, Koala Crisp, and Peanut Butter Panda Puffs are all FODMAP-free. Most Rice Crispies are, too, but check for HFCS, sometimes it has it and sometimes it doesn't. And no, corn syrup is not the same thing as high-fructose corn syrup.Be careful with lactose-free stuff- many IBS patients can't tolerate those very well. Also be careful with dairy replacements- soy protein is often an ingredient and that is definitely a FODMAP. Only soy protein that has been fermented in the process of becoming tofu or soy sauce is OK. Get it? Fermentable sugars - food gets fermented before eating - fermentable sugars gone! This is why you can have beer even though it's not gluten-free.Dressings, sauces, and most prepared foods are a no-go as far as I have found. Garlic, onion, and honey lurk everywhere. Envirokidz makes their cereals into bars and I was thrilled to see them at the airport- until I looked at the label and they all contained honey. Even things like ham or turkey deli meat is tough- they all have honey too. I look for plain cured meats that contain only meat and salt, like prosciutto. It's a little pricey but there are so few delicious things you can have on the low-FODMAP diet, I say splurge where you can.Cookies...for me? is a great dessert company that makes incredible brownies that are free of wheat, dairy, eggs, and nuts. They taste like real fudgey brownies.Pamela's makes an awesome multipurpose pancake/baking mix that is FODMAP-free. Super fluffy pancakes and waffles that taste great.Finding prepared foods is really frustrating, because even a GF item can have other FODMAPs lurking like bean flour or dairy or honey. I tend to buy only things I can feel very confident about and make everything else. "Everything" includes pasta sauce, pizza sauce, salsa, salad dressings, marinades, etc etc etc.Check out my blog for recipes and inspiration! Happy Tummy Happy Life


Beer, really? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## XXXBerto55

XXXBerto55 said:


> Beer, really? I find that hard to believe. BTW, I did check out your website and it is obvious you took quite a bit of time on it to help others. Personally, I don't think the amount I feel better is worth all the time, effort, and lets face it money. There are some things I haven't been all that strict about like eating Walmart brand ham (it does not list honey as an ingredient) so maybe if I was ultra strict I could feel better, but Fodmap has seemed to wear off for me. There are lots of things that I bet are ok for FODMAP, but aren't listed anywhere (I say this from gluten free dieting before). Burger King tacos are gluten free, I think they are probably ok (maybe onion though) fast food french fries or frozen store bought I think would be ok. I had the same experience with depriving myself of coffee by the way, for a week or two I felt better, then reverted. I hypothesis that my body adjusts.


----------



## whiterose1713

Yes. Beer, really. Alcohol is an intestinal irritant so it's not recommended to have more than one at a time, but beer is perfectly acceptable for low-FODMAP diets. Again, the concept is pretty simple - FODMAPs are fermentable sugars. If something has already been fermented, those fermentable sugars have been consumed during the fermentation process. The yeast in beer makes the bubbles by consuming the fermentable sugars so there are no sugars left that will ferment in your intestines and cause gas there. This is also why soy sauce is acceptable even if it's not gluten-free. Gluten contains fermentable sugars which is why it is avoided on a low-FODMAP diet. The sugars are contained within the protein of gluten and if they have been fermented out, the rest of the protein molecule should not bother you unless you're Celiac as well as FODMAP intolerant.Also, I would suggest trying it again and being really strict if your symptoms are interfering with your life like mine were. I was in so much pain every day that it's worth the effort, in my eyes, to stick with the diet. I've begun my challenge phase where I try introducing small amounts of FODMAPs and I have very strong reactions to even a small amount of fructans or fructose- common sources of fructans are garlic, onion, and wheat which are all very commonly added to season food and often not listed on ingredients panels. I literally had ONE BITE of baklava, containing honey (fructose) and gluten (fructans) and within 5 hours I was in pain and feeling the balloon-like sensation of a FODMAP reaction. I hadn't eaten anything questionable in several days so I'm certain it was the baklava that did it. Your ham could be something making you feel not well every day. I feel your pain, I used to put ham on my breakfast sandwiches every day and now I've switched to prosciutto- more delicious and WAY more expensive, unfortunately. However I'd like to make a stand for low-FODMAP in that if it's approached even semi-causally, it won't work. Most people who respond to the diet are very sensitive to even small amounts of irritants, and they are all so common that avoidance requires a lot of effort. I don't think you can say it doesn't work for you if you didn't stick to it very strictly for at least 4-6 weeks.I'm glad you like my blog, I've been working hard to keep posting frequently. It's really tough to find good recipes and product info for FODMAPS. I would steer clear of the Burger King tacos, which are guaranteed to contain onion and garlic powder, and also, Burger King makes tacos? *Shudder*


----------



## XXXBerto55

whiterose1713 said:


> Yes. Beer, really. Alcohol is an intestinal irritant so it's not recommended to have more than one at a time, but beer is perfectly acceptable for low-FODMAP diets. Again, the concept is pretty simple - FODMAPs are fermentable sugars. If something has already been fermented, those fermentable sugars have been consumed during the fermentation process. The yeast in beer makes the bubbles by consuming the fermentable sugars so there are no sugars left that will ferment in your intestines and cause gas there. This is also why soy sauce is acceptable even if it's not gluten-free. Gluten contains fermentable sugars which is why it is avoided on a low-FODMAP diet. The sugars are contained within the protein of gluten and if they have been fermented out, the rest of the protein molecule should not bother you unless you're Celiac as well as FODMAP intolerant.Also, I would suggest trying it again and being really strict if your symptoms are interfering with your life like mine were. I was in so much pain every day that it's worth the effort, in my eyes, to stick with the diet. I've begun my challenge phase where I try introducing small amounts of FODMAPs and I have very strong reactions to even a small amount of fructans or fructose- common sources of fructans are garlic, onion, and wheat which are all very commonly added to season food and often not listed on ingredients panels. I literally had ONE BITE of baklava, containing honey (fructose) and gluten (fructans) and within 5 hours I was in pain and feeling the balloon-like sensation of a FODMAP reaction. I hadn't eaten anything questionable in several days so I'm certain it was the baklava that did it. Your ham could be something making you feel not well every day. I feel your pain, I used to put ham on my breakfast sandwiches every day and now I've switched to prosciutto- more delicious and WAY more expensive, unfortunately. However I'd like to make a stand for low-FODMAP in that if it's approached even semi-causally, it won't work. Most people who respond to the diet are very sensitive to even small amounts of irritants, and they are all so common that avoidance requires a lot of effort. I don't think you can say it doesn't work for you if you didn't stick to it very strictly for at least 4-6 weeks.I'm glad you like my blog, I've been working hard to keep posting frequently. It's really tough to find good recipes and product info for FODMAPS. I would steer clear of the Burger King tacos, which are guaranteed to contain onion and garlic powder, and also, Burger King makes tacos? *Shudder*


Green Beans? Fodmap Friendly or to be avoided?


----------



## whiterose1713

I have always seen green beans on the ok to eat list, but I do find that I shouldn't eat more than about 1/2 cup at a time. Too much fiber at a time is bad news for me.


----------



## scouter99

XXXBerto55 said:


> Green Beans? Fodmap Friendly or to be avoided?


I just got the 2nd edition of IBS Free at Last by Patsy Catsos and green beans are allowed but only 1/2 cup in a meal.Check out my cheat sheet for foods that are ok (I didn't list everything from the book but just ones I know I buy regularly and are very common to keep in my purse)https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8KIdBJqdKk_UnlaWFhfWmtoZXc


----------

